# hep me...



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Please 

Two years ago I had to rehome two of my boxers. They have been doing great. Today the Guy that took one of them said he wants to give her back because sheis too hyper for their baby, hasn't been getting much of any attention and is acting out pooping and peeing in the house.

He told me to come get her or she will go to the pound. Here's my delima. We just moved to a tiny apartment. Two dogs take up enough space. Money is tight for The next couple months. If we bring her in thats another mouth to feed. And we would have to pay a. $200 deposit to have her there. They live about 4 or so hours from me and I would have to find the time and money to go get her. I don't want to leave her. I want to take her back and find her another home or keep her. I just want the best for her and I don't know what to do...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, that's great - giving you that kind of ultimatum is really sucky, especially since he hasn't been taking proper care of her.

Have you contacted boxer rescues? Anyone in your family that could take her? I wish I had something helpful to say.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

id call the guy and ask for a few weeks to set something up..and then start ccalling all of the boxer areas in your area...once something is set up go pick her up. the rescues will take care of her.

although i've always wondered about rescues..they never have followed up with me for winston


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> id call the guy and ask for a few weeks to set something up..and then start ccalling all of the boxer areas in your area...once something is set up go pick her up. the rescues will take care of her.
> 
> although i've always wondered about rescues..they never have followed up with me for winston


Rescues often do not work with individual owners. They are too busy saving dogs from death row and won't step in unless a dog is in imminent danger of getting euthanized. unfortunately, it leaves situations like this a limbo situation for the dog.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im confused..you suggested a rescue in your first post lol.


xellil said:


> Rescues often do not work with individual owners. They are too busy saving dogs from death row and won't step in unless a dog is in imminent danger of getting euthanized. unfortunately, it leaves situations like this a limbo situation for the dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im confused..you suggested a rescue in your first post lol.


yep, it doesn't hurt to call and talk to them! Maybe they have some suggestions even if they can't take him.

i successfully got a Jack Russell in a rescue once, but it took $500. Bribery will usually work.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I would call friends and family as well. Maybe you have a friend or family member who would be interested in keeping her for a few weeks while you found a new home for her.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Makovach said:


> Please
> 
> Two years ago I had to rehome two of my boxers. They have been doing great. Today the Guy that took one of them said he wants to give her back because sheis too hyper for their baby, hasn't been getting much of any attention and is acting out pooping and peeing in the house.
> 
> He told me to come get her or she will go to the pound. Here's my delima. We just moved to a tiny apartment. Two dogs take up enough space. Money is tight for The next couple months. If we bring her in thats another mouth to feed. And we would have to pay a. $200 deposit to have her there. They live about 4 or so hours from me and I would have to find the time and money to go get her. I don't want to leave her. I want to take her back and find her another home or keep her. I just want the best for her and I don't know what to do...


if the dog is getting no attention...how is she acting out by pooping in the house?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> if the dog is getting no attention...how is she acting out by pooping in the house?


Yes, that is what ticks me off so much. Ignore a dog, don't give it exercise or attention, and then when it starts misbehaving it's the dog's fault. Grrrr.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Ice called the boxer rescues and either they don't return my calls or they don't accept dogs from owners.  I've called family and friends with no Luck. I've reached out to a couple boxer breeders that work rescues for help and am awaiting apply. As it stands now. I will we going to get her next Tuesday or Wednesday. She isn't the bad dog he's making her out to be. He's just a bad owner. Ignoring her and not giving her any attention.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Get the dog back.

I'd do whatever it takes to get the dog back, then you can decide whether you are going to keep her and pay the extra deposit and take on the extra responsibility, or you can find another home for her. There's no way I would contemplate it if this douche is threatening to take her to the pound.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Ice called the boxer rescues and either they don't return my calls or they don't accept dogs from owners. I've called family and friends with no Luck. I've reached out to a couple boxer breeders that work rescues for help and am awaiting apply. As it stands now. I will we going to get her next Tuesday or Wednesday. She isn't the bad dog he's making her out to be. He's just a bad owner. Ignoring her and not giving her any attention.


As the walkies lady used to say, there are no bad dogs  

I'm glad you are going to get her. I know it's a real hardship for you, especially since you just moved, started a new job, are in a small place, etc. hopefully, you can find her a good home quickly.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

What an A-HOLE! (pardon my french  ) you do someone a favor and then they turn around and cant fullfill their duties. I hate people. Id make him bring her back to you. I know it may not work like that but it just urks me to death.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it's great you are going to get her...glad he called and didn't just take her straight to the shelter.

This might be bad but do you have to tell your landlord you're bringing a third dog into the rental? Whan I was in my 20's I rented several places that I did not inform them. Well...one, I acquired a puppy while living there but the landlord did not allow dogs so didn't tell her...second, dogs were allowed as long as they stayed outside - they were always inside...third, didn't feel like paying the deposit so didn't say anything. Call me a brat but I did it...so be it. 

I mean...if you have two already...he's he going to notice a third? Does he live right next door or anything? 

You could always tell him the circumstance and you're only keeping him until you find him a home...so it's only short term.

Hope the best to you both!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to agree with so many off these posts. 
I have an extra dog and cats in my apt- the management knows. I only paid for one pet when I moved in. 

But here is what I would do. 
I would ask the guy if he would be intrested in training the dog and sending the pup to doggie day care 2 times a week. If he wants to try to keep her offer assistance in how he could keep her. Obed training, day care dog walker ect. 

If he isn't then is there a breeder that the boxer can be returned to? 

If not then offer to a rescue(as mentioned money talks) a sizable donation. If pup is current and altered it could be like a 200$ donation. If it neeeds vetting it wouldd havee to be upped. 

In the mean time I would get the dog back. I would bring pup home. Start a savings for the depoist if your asked it can often be added into 2-3 months rent. Otherwise pup is a foster until you can locate a place for him to go. 

Good Luck.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

dooneygirl09 said:


> What an A-HOLE! (pardon my french  ) you do someone a favor and then they turn around and cant fullfill their duties. I hate people. Id make him bring her back to you. I know it may not work like that but it just urks me to death.


I agree - the very LEAST he could do is drive the dog to her. Apparently, he'd rather see his dog killed than spend a dollar or an hour getting her to a safe place.


----------



## jgre35 (Mar 9, 2012)

What area of ohio are you in? I could try to help you spread the word and find a good home. If you want.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

frogdog said:


> This might be bad but do you have to tell your landlord you're bringing a third dog into the rental?


Not a bad idea for the short term, is she the same color as either of yours? Just never let out more than two dogs, I know a lady with four dogs, more than is allowed in her area but they only go out in twos and look similar. My opinion, suck it up and go get her, how many times is this poor dog going to get tossed around in her life?


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Not a bad idea for the short term, is she the same color as either of yours? Just never let out more than two dogs, I know a lady with four dogs, more than is allowed in her area but they only go out in twos and look similar. My opinion, suck it up and go get her, how many times is this poor dog going to get tossed around in her life?


I don't think it's a matter of sucking it up and going to get her, it's a financial thing.. caring for 3 dogs and having to pay that extra deposit. Some people just can't do it if money is tight, sometimes others can. To the OP, I'm glad you're going to take her in for now, I hope you can work something out and either keep her or find her a very good home.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd be worried about the other dog as well. Sounds like this family is not the right fit and they more than likely are neglecting both of them, but only one of them is "acting out". Get them BOTH out of there. This is why I have adopters sign contracts with me, so I have legal right to take the dog back if I believe the dog is being neglected, etc.


----------

